
Ask HN: iPhone Chips vs. App experience - filipo
It is really great to see Apple announcing A14 Bionic chips with 5nm architecture... on the other hand, my iPhone 11 Pro still struggles to scroll Twitter (mostly text, a few auto-playing videos)...<p>Why is app optimization still such a poor experience? and what is the purpose of even faster chips when Software optimization still suffers like that...? Shouldn&#x27;t list scrolling be better understood by now?<p>As a developer myself (but not a mobile developer) things like that feel incredible frustrating.
======
sidpatil
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wirth%27s_law](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wirth%27s_law)

